# Marketing Ross Rounds



## garlorco (Jun 25, 2019)

Wondering what most folks sell their Ross Rounds for? 
I am in Syracuse NY and am having a hard time finding takers. Asking $15 for a round.
What are others thoughts?


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I have found that most people do not even know what to do with comb honey.
Some are really confused and don't realize what honey looks like in the comb, most think it comes out of the hive already in a jar.

I ask $12 a round for mine and end up giving most of them away to good customers.


----------



## garlorco (Jun 25, 2019)

Was afraid I'd hear that. A lot of work and expense making them. I agree, most people don't know what to do with it. Very niche oriented. Can be used in religious ceremonies during the holidays. Just so much work getting that population.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

garlorco said:


> Was afraid I'd hear that. A lot of work and expense making them. I agree, most people don't know what to do with it. Very niche oriented. Can be used in religious ceremonies during the holidays. Just so much work getting that population.


The market for them here are the nuevo (read hip & foodie) restaurants. 
They even ask for full frames of honey they can cut slices off of in the restaurant themselves.
Link up with a fancy downstate restaurant maybe.

Farmers markets are not the place for them, trouble selling even whipped honey there, as well as chunk honey. 

Now I only make a few supers of comb honey, just what I can easily move and the rest is extracted honey.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Had not thought of the nuevo (yuppies??) hip and foodies, will have to look into that for sure. 
What do you get for a nice frame of honey? I would guess $50 for a shallow frame.
I don't do the farmers markets or wholesale, just sold out tonight as a matter of fact.

I do have one customer that is Greek and I gave them a ross round on Monday night , his wife ate it all and came back tonight and bought them all. His wife ate one whole round in two days, bet she was a little hyped up!
I have finally gotten into step with the chunk honey, every year I made a couple of cases and nobody would buy it, next year I would not make any and had several calls for it.


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

I think if I ever bought a round I wouldn't eat it since its so expensive! 

I have some ross round equipment I inherited from someone and it just seems like a ton of work. I did not like the prospect of intentionally compressing the bees in the hive to make them draw it out. I'd rather have jar-able honey since I can sell more units of that overall.


----------



## fatoz (Aug 29, 2016)

G3farms said:


> Had not thought of the nuevo (yuppies??) hip and foodies, will have to look into that for sure.
> What do you get for a nice frame of honey? I would guess $50 for a shallow frame.
> I don't do the farmers markets or wholesale, just sold out tonight as a matter of fact.
> 
> ...


I do try to produce as much comb honey as possible but still cannot meet the demand. I do produce comb honey in medium frames and sell them by the frame. As noted above, finding an ethnic community would make a difference as comb honey is considered delicacy in other parts of the world such as the Mediterranean and Middle East.


----------



## blain1976 (Jun 8, 2019)

$12 and $15 seems a little on the low end, but........that does depend on the market in your area. A Ross Round is around 8 ounces, and I have seen them go for $20-$25 around here (Central Texas).
I have the Ross Rounds setup but have yet to use it. That is on my list for this year and I'll see if the demand is high enough. I have had requests for Chunk Honey, so will do some of that and tack on a few dollars to the cost.


----------



## fishpaulr (10 mo ago)

garlorco said:


> Wondering what most folks sell their Ross Rounds for?
> I am in Syracuse NY and am having a hard time finding takers. Asking $15 for a round.
> What are others thoughts?


Sounds fair to me. People don't realize the effort that goes into them.


----------



## fishpaulr (10 mo ago)

fishpaulr said:


> Sounds fair to me. People don't realize the effort that goes into them.


Most rounds in this area aren't a full pound and go for around $ 8.00.


----------

